# My New Favorite Commercial



## Willer951 (May 31, 2010)

I just found this on youtube by a thread on another forums, and I have watched it many times already. It's my new favorite commercial besides the Handjob!

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQQkopQSOlA&playnext_from=TL&videos=PdIfIq-roTc[/yt]

Hopefully one of those worked...if not, It's more sad than usual because I'm learning code and I don't know how to even insert a video on the internet.
This is a close second:
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd1hqcbEuMM&playnext_from=TL&videos=vMK1E36Uf-A[/yt]

And an oldie: 
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cX1viP3TkVA[/yt]


----------



## Alstor (May 31, 2010)

1. Coding tags don't work with BB code. This is how you put in a Youtube video.

2. Needs to be in the Lynx Plox.

3. That was well thought out. And sort of funny, too.


----------



## Ratte (May 31, 2010)

Alstor said:


> 1. Coding tags don't work with BB code. This is how you put in a Youtube video.
> 
> 2. Needs to be in the Lynx Plox.
> 
> 3. That was well thought out. And sort of funny, too.



Yes they do, you just need to know how.

Fixed the OP.


----------



## Willer951 (May 31, 2010)

Alstor said:


> 1. Coding tags don't work with BB code. This is how you put in a Youtube video.
> 
> 2. Needs to be in the Lynx Plox.
> 
> 3. That was well thought out. And sort of funny, too.


 THANK YOU
That was driving me nuts. Just wait until tomorrow, when I will immediately have forgotten it.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 4, 2010)

No workie. Only embed the part *after* the 'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v='. Or use the embed code. That works too.

Here. Woyco cuppasoupie.

First search for and watch the video 'Short Message' (NSFW?) for best  effect.

[yt]rgljZLIyWOE[/yt]


----------

